# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Vendas / Leilões

## Nuno R Santos

Boas,

Como programador e admin de alguns fóruns venho colocar esta sugestão.

Para evitar a habitual "confusão" que é a zona de Particulares, porque não instalarem um "Mod" para o VBulletin que forneça uma zona preparada para as nossas vendas entre membros? 

Isto iria criar uma maior arrumação e até tornar mais visível e transparente os nossos "negócios".

Exemplo em: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=132544

----------


## Silvestre

viva!  :Olá:  
caso keiram , ofereço uma licença de www.phpprobid.com 
 :SbOk:  
cumps

----------


## Nuno R Santos

> viva!  
> caso keiram , ofereço uma licença de www.phpprobid.com 
>  
> cumps


Também tenho uma!  :Smile:

----------

